# Landlord house inspection OMG..



## Delta9 (Jun 17, 2014)

We rent our house and up until a few months ago we had the coolest landlord.
She did'nt believe in flat inspections and never bothered us.

Now our house has been sold and the new landlord is coming to inspect..

I have six plants in our spare room in a 3x3x6 foot tent. 
They are six weeks into veg..

So as you can imagine I am tearing my hair out for a solution.
Obviously I will have to break down my whole setup temporarily..

I guess I will have to bag them up and relocate them temporarily..possibly in my attic..maybe I will have to induce flowering earlier than I planned with 36 or 24 hour dark period prior to 12/12..

Would it stress the plants too much to bag them up for 24 hours and then reinstate them into veg?


----------



## zipflip (Jun 18, 2014)

never grow MJ illegally when ur renting, no matter how cool landlord is. bottom line is u don't own and anyone can come in for any reason almost anytime granted they give u notice first, but ur still gon have to let someone in at some point, and u may or may not be able to make arrangements wit said occurences in accordance with ur grow like if u owned and could put it off til later when gorws done or put away or locked up etc...  

but baggin em up? idk if thet'd be wise. they still need air to breathe.  dependin on how noid u really are or concened for security etc, but to be safest if was me , id take as many cutting from each as I possible could and put  em in a glass of water and when dudes come over to inspect just put the cups in fridge or inside a emty beer box or something even to hide em. cuttings wont die in a bag cut off from air like mature plants would IMO. and after they gon u can proceed to rootin them and start over. that's jsu seems to be simplest way to still be able to carry on the same plants while not havin to deal with the full large mature planst when comes to runnin out down the street or whatever to ditch em all.  
 pull up the plants go buy some clearance out flowers or plants form nursery and put em in the old pots the day befor ethey comin by so they still look alive the next day and wont have to worry botu explainin the growin equip setup anyway. less hassle there too. 
  good luck


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 18, 2014)

zipflip said:


> never grow MJ illegally when ur renting, no matter how cool landlord is. bottom line is u don't own and anyone can come in for any reason almost anytime granted they give u notice first, but ur still gon have to let someone in at some point, and u may or may not be able to make arrangements wit said occurences in accordance with ur grow like if u owned and could put it off til later when gorws done or put away or locked up etc...
> 
> but baggin em up? idk if thet'd be wise. they still need air to breathe.  dependin on how noid u really are or concened for security etc, but to be safest if was me , id take as many cutting from each as I possible could and put  em in a glass of water and when dudes come over to inspect just put the cups in fridge or inside a emty beer box or something even to hide em. cuttings wont die in a bag cut off from air like mature plants would IMO. and after they gon u can proceed to rootin them and start over. that's jsu seems to be simplest way to still be able to carry on the same plants while not havin to deal with the full large mature planst when comes to runnin out down the street or whatever to ditch em all.
> pull up the plants go buy some clearance out flowers or plants form nursery and put em in the old pots the day befor ethey comin by so they still look alive the next day and wont have to worry botu explainin the growin equip setup anyway. less hassle there too.
> good luck



Yeah thanks for the reply-Unfortunately for me I probably won't be able to afford to own my own house in this lifetime. So for now..needs must. I need weed and therefore must grow. These perils exist whether you rent or own. Everyone has nosy neighbours and unwanted visitors on occassion.
In my case I have the perfect stealth setup- no noise or smells-you would never know the grow room was there ordinarily ..Its only obvious if someone sticks their head into my spare room and normally we don't have visitors poking around our bedrooms.
Your option of taking cuttings is a good one, I may consider it. 
When I say bag em up I don't mean cut of their air supply entirely. Sorry if I wasn't clear about that. Its just a way to transport them was what I was thinking..without fear of loose branches getting broken off. 
What a hassle..the landlord will only probably look around the place for 5 minutes so maybe if I stash the plants in the attic and hide the gear I might get away with it.. At least I have a few days notice to nut it out.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2014)

Put them in the trunk of your car? Make popcorn or fried onions to hide any smell... Don't put them in bags,  They can just lay down somewhere....  Good luck man.


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Multi. Agreed-it is far from an ideal situation.

I was going to do the 36 hr darkness before 12/12 switch anyway, I guess I will take this opportunity and go dark a little earlier than planned-try to make the best out of a bad situation.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 18, 2014)

You don't have to flip them , just put them back into veg.


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 18, 2014)

MR1 said:


> You don't have to flip them , just put them back into veg.



Thankyou! Thats what I was hoping to hear


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2014)

Why is this going to be 36 hours?  I am an old lady, have 2 grow spaces set up and I could get 6 plants to "someplace safe", tear down my grow spaces, and have everything looking normal in a matter of hours.  The landlord visits and the reverse would only take a couple of hours.  As a side note, I am curiolus why you are going to put your plants in a dark period before going to flowering anyway?  This seems like it would cause excessive stretch with no real benefit?

If you put the plants in bags, you will have to keep the tops open--they do have to breath and they do transpire.  I wouldn't recommend the attic unless you are having exceptionally cool weather.  When it is 80 outdoors, the attic can and generally is over 100 degrees.  However, I see no reason that you should not be able to pull this off with no hitches.  As multi said, the plants might be a bit disheveled (another reason not to rush to flowering), but they should be fine.  They really are quite resilient while in veg.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 18, 2014)

are you confident nothing is going to change with the new landlord?
suck to get halfway through bloom and find he wants to pop by again (or worse yet; wants you out so he can move in)

i'd say toss em outside, but NZ = New Zealand?.. i think it's winter now? 

gonna have to think long and hard (and ask many questions when he arrives) to see if it's going to be worth it to even try to continue.
i wish you the best of luck though, hopefully he's just looking for an income property and not a house.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 18, 2014)

had a friend do this.

Rent or borrow a van and put everything in there.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2014)

Dman, great idea!!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 18, 2014)

A little more stealth than a tent?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50489&highlight=wardrobe

Geez, those old threads have some good missing friends names in them... We had some good times back then


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice Art, good to see you guy!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 18, 2014)

I miss the place, Rosie. I miss you, too


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2014)

I miss you more.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 18, 2014)

I had a similar problem and I stacked boxes in the room up to the ceiling, all around the plants. I told him it was stuff I had not unpacked yet that I pulled from my storage area. He walked right through and didn't think anything of it (other than that I am some kind of pack rat with way too much stuff. LOL)


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> I had a similar problem and I stacked boxes in the room up to the ceiling, all around the plants. I told him it was stuff I had not unpacked yet that I pulled from my storage area. He walked right through and didn't think anything of it (other than that I am some kind of pack rat with way too much stuff. LOL)



I like that idea Hackerman- my concern though would be that without the fan going the smell would be a dead giveaway..Hence my plan to stash the plants in my attic space. But I think I will take a similar approach to you and stack boxes around my tent rather than break the whole thing down. Also inside the tent would seem a good place to stash all the ducting and gear. Glad to hear you got away with it man.


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 18, 2014)

kaotik said:


> are you confident nothing is going to change with the new landlord?
> suck to get halfway through bloom and find he wants to pop by again (or worse yet; wants you out so he can move in)
> 
> i'd say toss em outside, but NZ = New Zealand?.. i think it's winter now?
> ...



That is a concern for me kaotik- at least in my case my tenancy agreement states he needs to give six months notice before kicking me out which is plenty of time to get this grow out of the way and after we meet I will have a better handle on his plans. Luckily also he lives in another city so isn't likely he will pop over regularly.
Yeah it's winter here now- snow is predicted for this weekend too!! So outside really ain't an option unfortunately-also the whole reason I got into the indoor thing in the first place was I got my outside grow ripped off two weeks before harvest earlier this year! Thanks for the vote of luck! I am going to need it ha


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 18, 2014)

Dang, best of luck Delta. I'm sure with the advanced notice you'll have plenty of time to sort it out


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 19, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Put them in the trunk of your car? Make popcorn or fried onions to hide any smell... Don't put them in bags,  They can just lay down somewhere....  Good luck man.



thanks Rose-hey throwing them in the trunk is a great idea-but i have a station wagon so they would be exposed...I may be able to borrow a car though so maybe I will try that option if I can. Thanks a lot I need all the luck I can get!


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 19, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Dang, best of luck Delta. I'm sure with the advanced notice you'll have plenty of time to sort it out



Thanks Ston - yeah I have worked past the initial panic now LOL .  
I will find a solution... Thanks everybody for your support!


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 19, 2014)

:ccc:





The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why is this going to be 36 hours?  I am an old lady, have 2 grow spaces set up and I could get 6 plants to "someplace safe", tear down my grow spaces, and have everything looking normal in a matter of hours.  The landlord visits and the reverse would only take a couple of hours.  As a side note, I am curiolus why you are going to put your plants in a dark period before going to flowering anyway?  This seems like it would cause excessive stretch with no real benefit?
> 
> If you put the plants in bags, you will have to keep the tops open--they do have to breath and they do transpire.  I wouldn't recommend the attic unless you are having exceptionally cool weather.  When it is 80 outdoors, the attic can and generally is over 100 degrees.  However, I see no reason that you should not be able to pull this off with no hitches.  As multi said, the plants might be a bit disheveled (another reason not to rush to flowering), but they should be fine.  They really are quite resilient while in veg.



The reason for the 36 hours HG: There are theories that a dark period prior to switch can in some cases reduce flowering time. At least, that is the idea that appealed to me.  not guaranteed to work with all strains of MJ -but somewhere I read it sends signals to the plants of 'imminent death' and supposedly the plant starts processing sugars at a faster rate..metabolizing..it's basically a kickstart to blooming..or something.. man im blazed....ha

No worries about high attic temps here HG.. Snow is forecast this evening..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds like you need to stash them somewhere inaccessible to the new landlord or even another "friendly" place where you can keep them for a day or even just a few hours.

We use to move plants from one grow to another (good 30 min. ride, one place vegged, the other bloomed) and we bagged them in the heavy duty glad garbage bags, layed them on their sides and never had a problem. Of course I wouldn't recommend doing that...but never had even one brush with LEO. Obey the laws, don't speed, and make sure all your running lights are working.

They're tough, especially if they're almost ready to flower.

And the only thing a Dark Period will cause is excessive stretch which makes them a bear to deal with later in bloom.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 19, 2014)

We have had to stash a lot of huge plants back in the day. Moved 55, 5gal big plants into a moving truck rental. Was like $130 bucks to rent the truck, little gas. Easy fix there. We ran a ext cord into the truck and had some fluorescents plug in for no dark period. A rental truck is easy to load in and out of. It's your property too, so you can have it for any number of reasons.


----------

